# Anruf von 069-656068***



## Unregistriert (5 September 2007)

Hallo, ich habe heute einen Anruf von dieser Nummer erhalten,bin aber glücklicherweise nicht rangegangen.
Hab dann mal die Nr. bei google eingegeben und bin dann auf dieses Forum gestoßen,wo ich den Beitrag nicht finden konnte. Entschuldigt also bitte falls diese Frage schon mal gestellt wurde.
Könnt ihr mir sagen was das für eine Nummer ist? Und was mich erwartet wenn ich rangehe?

Vielen Dank


----------



## BenTigger (5 September 2007)

*AW: Anruf von 069-656068****

Hier --> Klick <-- geht es mit der selben Tel.Nr. Nummer weiter.
Thread daher gesperrt, um ein verzetteln zu vermeiden.


----------

